

Playing Video Games Will Not Get You a Job But Creating One Might - AlfredTwo
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ComputerScienceTeacher/~3/fE3TBjrQXeI/playing-video-games-will-not-get-you-a-job-but-creating-one-might.aspx

======
epochwolf
Redirects to: [http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/03/30/playing-
vi...](http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/03/30/playing-video-games-
will-not-get-you-a-job-but-creating-one-might.aspx)

------
AlfredTwo
Yeah I cut/pasted from my RSS reader

